
FAA extends drone ban 30 miles outside Washington DC - ck2
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-faa-shut-down-every-drone-club-within-30-miles-of-washington-dc
======
thecrumb
I wonder if Obama got a drone for Xmas.

------
ck2
original document: DC is a No Drone Zone

[https://www.faa.gov/uas/no_drone_zone/dc/](https://www.faa.gov/uas/no_drone_zone/dc/)

